# Need dx code for blood tansfusion



## Excelon72 (Aug 13, 2009)

*hi*

im pretty sure your looking for either ad admittance code for the blood transfusion which is V58.2. that is only if there is no toher dx reason for admittance also it is listed as ENCOUNTER FOR BLOOD TRANSFUSION in the tabular page 382 in the ingenix icd-9 book. hope this helps


----------



## JCampbell (Aug 13, 2009)

I need help finding a dx code for post status blood transfusion. The only code I can find is for the donor. (the pt is actually received the blood transfusion) Help w/ this is greatly appreciated!!
Thanks!


----------

